# Knife Blanks



## BraisedorStewed (May 24, 2020)

Hey all. Been a while since I have been active here.
I was wondering what unfinished knife blanks people are fans of these days. My Dad is looking to make some handles and sayas and would like to buy finished blades with no handles. I know some of the custom makers here offered this and I think we will head down that road eventually but probably want to start with something less excpensive. What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## M1k3 (May 24, 2020)

Cleancut offers some knives without handles. JKI does sometimes also.


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 24, 2020)

I believe JKI also puts their own handles on a number of their knives, so if you email Jon he might be able to set you up with something that isn't listed.


----------



## M1k3 (May 24, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> I believe JKI also puts their own handles on a number of their knives, so if you email Jon he might be able to set you up with something that isn't listed.


Now that you mention that, KnS would be another I'd ask.


----------



## ayumi_ishida (May 24, 2020)

Aframes Tokyo in Honolulu , Hawaii offers blanks though I don't see any on the website at the moment .

Contact Us – Aframes Tokyo


----------



## Honerabi (Jul 1, 2020)

Have been tempted to pick up a Damascus German SST 9 1/2" blank from woodcraft supply on eBay. I'd like something between 8 and 10 inches.









Zhen Chef’s 101-Layer German Damascus Steel Knife Blank 9-1/2" Blade (Handle mat | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zhen Chef’s 101-Layer German Damascus Steel Knife Blank 9-1/2" Blade (Handle mat at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Brought back a pair of sambar staghorns from India years back. The export was banned for awhile, and raw bone material seems hard to come by. I'm partial to bone handle knives.

The term "Damascus" is widely used as a sales ploy. The last one I got was a laser etch. Dunno about the pattern on this one after seeing the patterns Bob Kramer is coming up with (at a price though!).

Surfing for Hitachi Aogami Super Blue.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 1, 2020)

I would look at decent knives with ho handles. The markup on a ho wood handle is generally very little, but you will find a much broader range of blades available.


----------

